# Pika's Ongoing Picture Thread



## potter (Jul 18, 2014)

Haven't posted on this forum for a long time. Recently got a 6 week old budgie, Pika. He's very playful and active!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you get Pika from a breeder?
Budgies really should not be released to new owners by a breeder until they reach 8 weeks of age, are fully fledged and weaned and have been eating on their own for a minimum of two weeks.

Pika is a very handsome little boy and I'm sure you will enjoy his company tremendously!
Congratulations on your new little buddy! 💜*


----------



## evee (12 mo ago)

cute!


----------



## jessmarie (Jul 28, 2021)

adorable


----------



## potter (Jul 18, 2014)

8 weeks









7 weeks old


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pika is simply adorable!

If the blue fabric item in the picture is a fabric tent/snuggle hut, please read this:*
*Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


----------



## potter (Jul 18, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Pika is simply adorable!
> 
> If the blue fabric item in the picture is a fabric tent/snuggle hut, please read this:*
> *Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*



It's not a hut. It's my husband's back he's standing on and he's wearing a shirt 😂


----------



## potter (Jul 18, 2014)

Pika at 8 months old in August. My baby is growing up fast!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's absolutely precious!! What a handsome little guy, glad to see him doing so well


----------



## potter (Jul 18, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> He's absolutely precious!! What a handsome little guy, glad to see him doing so well


Thank you for all your help in the past. He still wants his formula once a day but only 2-3 bites. I think he just likes the taste! He's eating different kinds of pellets, veggie, cooked oat, seeds as well. We love him so much and he loves to talk! All day!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pika is looking wonderful! 💜💜 *


----------

